# Mastitis : Buck Mastectomy/Milking buck



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

CH *B Lakeshore-Farms RC Tamatrix came to live with us late in 2005. In the Spring of 2006 we noticed that one of his teats was very swollen. After inspecting it we discovered it was full of milk. We were advised to leave it alone. A week or two later it was even larger. At this point, we were advised to milk it out. We did and all seemed fine for about 6 months. Then again, the teat swelled...this scenerio repeated itself about every 4-6 months. Sometimes just one teat and sometimes both. In the Summer of 2008, again the teat was very swollen and I milked it out. About a week later, Tamatrix became very ill and we determined he had Mastitis. He was treated for Mastitis both systemically and with infusions and recovered quickly. In February 2009, his teats both swelled again, however this time when I went to milk and was planning on dry treating I discovered a hard mass in the teat. I went ahead and tried to infuse pirsue however, it would just come out as the teat was totally full with this hard tissue. He was not acting ill in any way however, the teat continued to grow. After examination we determined the best course of action to be a full mammary system removal. Two weeks following the Surgery, Tamatrix entered the show ring for the third time in his life and finished his Championship! He will now live out his life on my farm and remain my Senior herdsire.

Thanks,

Paula

Paula Butler
Standing Stone Nubians
Gallatin, TN
www.StandingStoneNubians.com

...


----------

